# $160 Hr shop rate!



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Had 2 different guys tell me their local JD chain store is going to $160 per hr.Extra for sprayers,extra for on the farm.

Glad my independent guy is at $60


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Highest rate I've heard of. I hope that rate gets a farmer a pretty knowledgeable and advanced tech.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

And warranty/guarantee of some sort.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Me thinking there will be alot more independent shops opening up.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

It sure makes you think we don't get paid enough for what we do. Someone has to pay for all the fancy buildings and tools. It wouldn't be so bad sometimes if they could diagnose a problem and fix it but when they just guess and throw parts at it it is too much. And warranty work when they can't get it right the first time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Had 2 different guys tell me their local JD chain store is going to $160 per hr.Extra for sprayers,extra for on the farm.
> 
> Glad my independent guy is at $60


Glad my John Deere guy moonlights for about the same as your independent. Matter of fact, I picked up a tractor this morning that he was adding some freon to and doing some odd jobs on it and working on some round baler belts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Dealer I worked at recently just upped their rate to $115/hr plus travel time for service calls. Whole helluva lot of nope right there.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

Eh, makes sense. Car dealers are normally in the $120+ range. I started in antique cars myself and when I started doing the small farming stuff I was sad that the thousands of dollars on tools I'd spent was mostly not helpful due to the new larger scale I was working with. That being said... the car dealer I work for offers a loaner car for all service... not sure you'll have an easy time getting a loaner tractor!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Any JD iron over 15 years old qualifies for their $100/hr rate now at the dealer i use.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Think mine is $75 an hour for older than xx20 series tractor......but it's all relative. If one guy fixes it and charges you 2 hours at 100ph but the other guys charge me for three hours at 75ph....you get the picture.....
Heavy eq ain't like cars in that there is a estimate of time required to do a certain job, unless it's the manufacture and it's a warranty claim. 
I worry less about how much they charge than what kinda work do they do....do they have mechanics or parts swappers, sadly the latter is more common nowadays.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Last time I checked the local dealers usually don't want to work on anything over 15 years old. I believe their rate is in the 115$ range.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Glad my John Deere guy moonlights for about the same as your independent. Matter of fact, I picked up a tractor this morning that he was adding some freon to and doing some odd jobs on it and working on some round baler belts.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Moonlighting is a big no- no at some dealers.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Moonlighting is a big no- no at some dealers.


Yep, it is here too. And as my Dad would have said "don't bite the hand that feeds you".

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Moonlighting is a big no- no at some dealers.


Indeed....but when he is your neighbor, there is not much they can do, or say, or prove for that matter.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> Indeed....but when he is your neighbor, there is not much they can do, or say, or prove for that matter.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sounds like you definitely have a 'Good Neighbor'. Lucky for you.

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

When I worked at a dealer, more than a few years ago, one of the first pieces of paperwork to sign was a no moonlighting agreement. The one piece of paperwork explained in detail was the no moonlighting agreement.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

And the biggest problem with those rate is the mechanic.. if you call a guy for service on the farm one mechanic has the problem diagnosed before he pulls in the driveway bring the right parts along knows which tools he needs and knows how to do the repair.. he also can do the repair in a very timely manner. I don't mind giving this guy a high number per hour
Then there's the guy who comes and takes a day to diagnose the problem and comes back the following day with the wrong parts and then he gets the right parts and doesn't do the repair properly and it all takes gobs of time.. if he's getting $85 an hour it will still cost twice as much then the mechanic getting 150 per hour.. in our area John Deere does not have the reputation for having the highest level of service...


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I fix all my own stuff and fix quite a bit for others. I won't touch anybody's stuff for less than 75 an hour, and don't have trouble having enough work to keep myself busy when I want. If people think that's too expensive I tell them to go buy the hand tools, pullers, porta power, fixtures, welder, mill, lathe, jacks, stands, etc and tell me what too expensive is. Lol


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

@Endrow nailed it. I would pay $200/hr to have Mike10 work on any NH piece I own. I wont pay the $90/hr shop rate for the dealers around here cause I don't know what I am getting...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

After reading this thread I’m wondering if I should up my rate I’m only charging $50 an hour to weld and can’t seem to get any business. Guy up the road 10 miles is charging $100 an hour and has tons of business maybe that’s my problem charging to little. I am by no means the best welder in the world but my stuff don’t fall apart and I get it done in a timely manner.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I'm getting charged $85/hr.
A few years back, I added my favorite tech to my Christmas card list and slipped some $ in it. Shortly thereafter, he gave me his "double secret probation" cell phone number. He reminded me to use it sparingly and NEVER share it. I just called him last week and he walked me through a problem that would have taken me hours of baling to fix in about 15 minutes.
Once you find someone good, stick with them!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> After reading this thread I'm wondering if I should up my rate I'm only charging $50 an hour to weld and can't seem to get any business. Guy up the road 10 miles is charging $100 an hour and has tons of business maybe that's my problem charging to little. I am by no means the best welder in the world but my stuff don't fall apart and I get it done in a timely manner.


You have a point. If your too cheap people will think your no good.

Similar to selling an old vehicle online. Ask $500 no one is interested. Must figure its ready for the scrape pile. Same vehicle ask $1000 lots of people interested. First one to give $800-$900 buys it.


----------



## MIHay (Jun 4, 2018)

r82230 said:


> Sounds like you definitely have a 'Good Neighbor'. Lucky for you.
> 
> Larry


Could someone explain what exactly moonlighting is? Have an idea from context just never heard of it before


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

MIHay said:


> Could someone explain what exactly moonlighting is? Have an idea from context just never heard of it before


A mechanic is working for a dealer but after work he goes on his own and works on other peoples equipment on his own time,(moonlighting).Probably charging less per hr.So he might be taking a customer away from his daytime employer.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

In my part of Michigan, it's working after your regular job, doing the same type of work, usually being 'paid under the table' (possibly unreported cash income). Labor rate is usually a fair amount lower or what has been called 'horse trading' for the labor for years.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

A trend I see is guys who are farm equipment mechanics farming in their spare time.

It makes sense, I would venture to say that beyond the actual purchase of the equipment, the repairs are probably one of a farmers biggest expenses.

Since a mechanic can fix the equipment for "sweat labor" it makes sense.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> A trend I see is guys who are farm equipment mechanics farming in their spare time.
> It makes sense, I would venture to say that beyond the actual purchase of the equipment, the repairs are probably one of a farmers biggest expenses.
> Since a mechanic can fix the equipment for "sweat labor" it makes sense.


Let me tell ya, as someone who did it for 15 years, it's not worth it. Worked 7 am to 9 pm 5 days a week, 7 am to 5 pm every other Saturday and one Sunday a month in the busy seasons. Try to find time to put in a crop or take out a crop somewhere in there. As a matter of fact, dealers around here are having new hires sign a contract stating you will not farm as it can take away from your focus at the dealer.

If your equipment costs are your number 1 expense, you're doing something wrong. Land rent is number 1 here, followed by seed inputs (seed, fertilizer, chemical) Equipment costs should be way down on the list. I inderstand different parts of the country mentality, how out east everyone holds hands singing Kumbaya. Lol. It's a business here and needs to be run like one, cuz there's always someone else biting at your heels to take over the rented ground in an instant.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I would venture to say that beyond the actual purchase of the equipment, the repairs are probably one of a farmers biggest expenses.


sure glad my repair bills aren't that high.Pay way more for,fertilizer,seed,chemical,Land rent,property taxes,fuel.

My fertilizer bill is at least 10 X of what my annual repair bills are.

My repair bills run about 1% of my expenses on the average.Might hit 2% on a bad year.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Around here if they told a mechanic he cant moonlight and he can't farm on the side, they wouldn't have anyone in the shop. Most of the mechanics I know work at the dealership cause the farm wont support them fulltime...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Around here if they told a mechanic he cant moonlight and he can't farm on the side, they wouldn't have anyone in the shop. Most of the mechanics I know work at the dealership cause the farm wont support them fulltime...


When I started at the dealer 18 years ago I was told no moonlighting. They were hard up for heartbeats Ndninwas hard up for cash so I said sure. Biggest mistake of my life, should have went back to school for Agribusiness Production and Management


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, if I was a mechanic, unless the company had paid for extensive training from the start, I couldn't support such a clause.....not that I'm into biting the hand that feeds me, but I ain't owned by anyone else either.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Around here if they told a mechanic he cant moonlight and he can't farm on the side, they wouldn't have anyone in the shop. Most of the mechanics I know work at the dealership cause the farm wont support them fulltime...


Nearly every mechanic I know tells me the same thing. All of them learn on the farm, then take their expertise to the back of the dealership, but continue to farm.
Heck one I know takes truck home and leaves from his farm on weekends to make repairs for others


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> Let me tell ya, as someone who did it for 15 years, it's not worth it. Worked 7 am to 9 pm 5 days a week, 7 am to 5 pm every other Saturday and one Sunday a month in the busy seasons. Try to find time to put in a crop or take out a crop somewhere in there. As a matter of fact, dealers around here are having new hires sign a contract stating you will not farm as it can take away from your focus at the dealer.
> If your equipment costs are your number 1 expense, you're doing something wrong. Land rent is number 1 here, followed by seed inputs (seed, fertilizer, chemical) Equipment costs should be way down on the list. I inderstand different parts of the country mentality, how out east everyone holds hands singing Kumbaya. Lol. It's a business here and needs to be run like one, cuz there's always someone else biting at your heels to take over the rented ground in an instant.


OK well not talking on the complete farm, but on the equipment itself. The purchase price would be the biggest expense, then repairs, then fuel, then insurance.........
I ain't holding no one else's hand, except my daughter when I walk her across the street and maybe my wife once in a while.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Loyalty, wish it was at both ends of the stick. I worked my way up as a machinist, youngest man in the shop and my last promotion offer slightly woke me up. I started out of trade school and had job offers before I was finished. Life took me to SoDak and I immediately had 2 job offers. I took the one that wasn't through a temp service. Started on screw machines on night shift. Worked my way up to lead CNC setup/programmer on day shift. The shop manager pulled me aside and said the Plant Manager wanted to talk to me. I remember being nervous and asked him if it was a good thing. The look on his face told me in his opinion no. Turns out the PM was extending me a promotion.... er demotion if you ask me.

The outstanding offer would be me taking over night shift as the shift supervisor, training new hires, setting up machines, quality control inspection, and running a machine. I asked if there was a raise and he said .90 an hour raise. I asked and the night shift differential, he said it includes the differential. I looked at my SM and he was looking at his feet. I felt sucker punched, NINE WHOLE DOLLARS per day extra to take on a massive work load. I asked if I could still run the CNC mill, he said no, I would be on the screw machines.

I was insulted and said, "I'm sorry. I know I've been a 'Yes Man' my entire career but this is the first time I'll say no." He asked what it would take and I named my price. He madly laughed at me and said no way and I replied "I'm content where I'm at." After the PM left, my SM confides to me that he told the PM that he doubts I would go for it. He went as far as telling me it was an insult and he didn't blame me for saying no. I was actually getting ready to put my notice as I was moving backed to NC. About 3 weeks after the insulting promotion demotion, my house sold and I promptly gave notice. (I didn't expect the house to sell so fast)

I got my first lesson in loyalty. I was generous with over a month's notice I was quitting and worked every moment including overtime. Fiscal year was over and profit share checks were about to be paid out, I asked the PM if he needed a forwarding address for it. He said I wouldn't get it unless I worked for 2 more weeks. I reckon he was sore at me, needless to say I didn't get the check.

I've only worked one job for 'the man' since then and it was suppose to be a flexible part time. Their idea of flexible part time actually was full time part time. I was forced to sign a contract stating I'll put this job ahead all other employment as it was known I was self employed. Still it was a great part time job until I got railroaded. Periodically I was asked if I wanted to go full time, I would always decline as I had no intention of FT work. I ended up getting the crappy assignments that no one would do and I didn't mind working. Then I hurt my back and needed to be out. I rehabbed and tried to return to work. They wouldn't give me a date. Little did I know at the time they were trying to unload me. After the fall out, I found out all the PT jobs were eliminated. At the time I was the lone PT employee remaining. I was never fired, they just told me they were not scheduling me anymore as my hours were not needed.

After my second lesson on loyalty, I'm a little more untrusting. I'm used to working for myself and I don't undersell myself. In fact I sometimes put preposterous for hire rates out there. I expect to be paid well for my services. Occasionally I have a stupid idea of getting another PT job but this time I've convinced myself not to be too loyal. Problem is I know I will reliably be loyal.

After my lessons in corporate loyalty, if I worked for a dealership as a mechanic, you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be moonlighting. I'll sign all the no-compete contracts and willfully disobey.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup had my experience with the "conflict of intrest" contracts too. I told them I would sign it if they compensated me the lost income difference! The guy interviewing me said that was only for engineers... of whom I was in charge of lol. 
Everyone is expendable in their eyes..yup this is true but at what cost??
Local JD dealer has found out the hard way.. they screwed over their best tech and he loaded up his tools and went on his own
Now he's so danged busy you can hardly get him to come by.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

They charge these obscene shop rates but in our area of the country all you get are a bunch of know-nothing kids straight out of high school... they just won't pay enough to keep a good "line tech" on the payroll. They keep maybe one or two old "gray-hairs" (in NASA speak, the old guys that cut their teeth in the lunar program of the 60's and 70's and actually know how to do stuff, versus the college educated idiot type engineers that have never actually worked on anything or gotten their hands dirty) that are gurus on combines or cotton pickers or tractors or hay machinery or whatever, and basically they "name their own price/hours" and supervise the "dumb kids" that are basically just wrench turners and know nothing else about what they're fixing or what they're doing.

Our local Deere dealer had a "shop guru" in his 70's that worked with my Dad back when I was a little kid... He's worked on Deere cotton pickers for decades and knows them inside out, and he was running his own little shop at his place and had his own mini picker salvage yard out back, rebuilding old machines in his time off to resell, or overhauling picker drums for customers on his downtime... Deere gets on their high-horse and tells him, "Either you shut down your shop and work for us or you're fired" so he told them to pound sand and quit. Well, as you can guess, pretty soon the dealer's business all went to him; he's been around long enough to know how to figure out what's going on and actually fix it, had lines for aftermarket parts much cheaper than Deere, and salvage parts out back in a lot of cases if you were really hard up or trying to save a buck... Deere's shop was full of know-nothing kids that would have a machine in the shop for a week and it still come back to the farm not working right or put together backwards or whatever, so after a while they came back hat-in-hand to him and begged him to come back. He agreed, but basically on his terms-- named his own salary, his own hours, and his own working conditions. Last time I was in the Deere shop he was just standing there telling a bunch of kids what to do and looking over parts as they pulled them out for him to inspect and tell where the problem was LOL

Heck even the car dealers are doing that now. Last time I had something in the Ford shop, it was my brother's old Escort car. His "pull the high beam switch to start it while turning the key" anti-theft thing wasn't working right, and we didn't have the specs or info in the Hayne's manual to fix it, so he took it in after throwing a new starter and relay on it to no avail. I went in to check on it for him and no service writer was within sight, so I wandered out into the shop... Looked like a high school shop class-- all these high-school age kids wandering around bending wrenches on these new vehicles... Finally saw 2 old guys (mid 40's to mid 50's, ie my age) wandering from vehicle to vehicle at the far end of the shop, quizzing the kids on "did you run this test? What did it read? Did you check on this part? Was it good? No cracks?? " this sort of thing... then tell them, "Okay, then do a test on 'this' or 'that' or pull that part and check it for "this" or "that" and let me know..." and wander on to the next kid and vehicle... I wandered over to my brother's car, and the factory repair manual was open on top of the intake manifold-- imagine my surprise when the page he had it open to was EXACTLY THE SAME as the goofy $10 Hayne's manual we had at the house... exact same illustrations and everything!! LOL The guru finally saw me and I asked about the car, and he told me "oh, it'll be done by tomorrow morning" which is all my brother wanted to know anyway, so I left.

They can't KEEP a tech either... They hire these kids straight out of high school and they work cheap for a year or maybe two, just long enough to get the "experience" they need on the resume, and as soon as they have a better job offer they're off like a shot! Basically as soon as they start to actually know something, they're gone and replaced by another deer-in-headlights kid willing to work cheap... and the cycle continues...

And this is what we pay these ungodly shop rates for!!! LOL Last time my BIL had the Deere techs out to replace a straw walker on the combine (we're both too old and fat to climb in there to do it ourselves) they spent about 2 hours trying to take the 'doghouse' off the back of the combine (basically the sheet metal from the engine bay back, the hood over the straw walkers) to access them, before they realized using their laptop computer's manuals that actually there's an access panel built into the back end of the doghouse that allows you to pull the straw-walker out by lifting and turning it and sliding it out the slot... In the process one of the guys was climbing on top of the chopper to access bolts and the 2 remaining bolts ended up "pulling" the sheet metal and warping the mating surfaces because of the extra weight and lack of support-- darn lucky it didn't pull the bolts through, break them off, or rip the entire doghouse and chopper off the back of the machine and dump it in the shop floor (here at the farm). They spent another hour putting all the bolts back they unnecessarily took out... At least they got it done...

That's why I don't deal with dealership mechanic's 99% of the time... I go to independents or do it myself.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting comments. When I bought this farm I needed a tractor and there was an IH Farm and OTR dealer on the way to work. Saw a used one, bought it, service dept. put in a new battery and new rear F1 and the service manager, a moonlighter, painted it at his farm after work, all for the purchase price. Did a perfect job, tri-color, couldn't tell it from OEM.


----------

